# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Кто что смотрит?

## Galantis

А есть тут любители скрасить свой досуг за каким фильмом? Что в последний раз. Пишите. А я пока со свежачка начну
Смотрели новую версию Лары Крофт? Если нет, то хочу отметить,как развлекательная лента вполне себе ничего, довольно интересно и красочно получилось, история тоже на уровне и если не вдаваться в детали игрового сюжета, то хорошо зайдет) В остальном, на вкуси цвет конечно, можно попробовать на досуге

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Смотрю только драмы со смыслом. Если любите этот жанр, то можем поговорить и обменяться мнениями.

----------


## olejah

*Aleksandra*, а пару примеров приведете?

----------


## Aleksandra

Легко!

_https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/slovenka-2009-411300/
_https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/sinyaya-mashina-2002-7821/
_https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/belaya-ptitsa-v-meteli-2014-689980/

Буду рада, если посмотрите эти фильмы и они Вам понравятся.

----------


## mikolaabram0ff

Люблю сейчас посмотреть фильмы-катастрофы, как раз актуально :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr.Kraft

> Люблю сейчас посмотреть фильмы-катастрофы, как раз актуально


 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: да-да. актуально как никогда
а я в основном смотрю популярное кино - о котором много говорят и обсуждают, не всегда среди этого попадается что-то действительно интересное, но бывает)) например Паразиты посмотрел недавно, фильм получил Оскар 2020 - реально очень крутой фильм! Всем советую, режиссер отлично изобразил современное общество и социальное различие между богатыми и бедными.

----------


## Bologercs

Может кто подскажет фантастический сериал?

----------


## Ризка Омева

В последнее время нравится смотреть передачи о моде и красивых вещах.

----------


## Elzza

Посмотрите Все ненавидят Йохана

----------


## Elzza

а еще Банши Иешерима. да и тут вообще то интересно

----------

